# Eurotunnel Calais



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi everyone;

We are off for 6 month trip on 14th April at 22-50 via the tunnel.
Can anyone advise on were to overnight near Calais I see on google there's an aire overlooking the harbour has anyone use it? 

Thanks Wobby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hello there,

Yes the Calais aire is on the Database here.

Bit noisy but okay for a night or two.

You may consider the Le Touquet Aire instead?

Trev.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes Several times, Wobby. It can be a bit noisy with the ships going all night, and they are at the moment repairing the pier just in front of it, so you could get woken up at an early hour by piledrivers!

Just inland is the yacht basin, which has been used by Peejay details are here

yacht basin

The main aire is here

calais plage


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

wobby said:


> Hi everyone;
> 
> We are off for 6 month trip on 14th April at 22-50 via the tunnel.
> Can anyone advise on were to overnight near Calais I see on google there's an aire overlooking the harbour has anyone use it?
> ...


So are we!!!! but on the 01:38

Doug


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Calais*

Hi

Even though I am using the tunnel this week, I shall "overnight" at the ferry terminal.

Follow the signs from the motorway to car ferry, and then once at the terminal, park at the "sans billets" (without tickets) area. In the morning, leave and follow the signs for Calais and motorway.

I feel safer there. (I am not saying the other places are not safe, just my preference.)

Russell


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that I'll check them out and leave the decision to herself. Might see you over there Doug, we are heading towards Spain meeting up with "Cornishwop" at the aire by the river in Le Mans on the 17th, wife's 60th.

Wobby


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

wobby said:


> Thanks for that I'll check them out and leave the decision to herself. Might see you over there Doug, we are heading towards Spain meeting up with "Cornishwop" at the aire by the river in Le Mans on the 17th, wife's 60th.
> 
> Wobby


We are turning left and heading towards Brugge........Loading up with **** on the way

Many happy returns to Mrs wobby on the 17th

Doug


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Doug, have a good trip.
Wobby


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we were at the Aires the other week, and like others have said it can be very noisy and we were kept awake more or less all night we thought it was fog horns, other motorhomers were saying they hadn't slept either.

On the way back we stayed at a site roughly a 30 minute drive away if you are interested I could get you the details.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi wobby;

I've stayed quite a few times at all 3 mentioned options you have in Calais, in our personal opinion, each have their pro's and cons...

:Calais Aire:

Pro's - well laid out parking - interesting location where you can watch the ferries depart/arrive - motorhome service point on site.

Cons - some reckon the ferry noise is intrusive, we find the opposite - it will cost you €7 although you might get it free out of season.

:Calais Yacht basin:

Pro's - Free - Huge level parking area - usually quiet - convenient for Calais town - pleasant location overlooking yacht basin.

Cons - We have stayed here 3 times, 2 times with no probs but once were moved on by the police in the morning and directed to the official aire - no m/h servicing facilities but you can always drive over to the aire for this (servicing facilities free at the aire).

:Ferry Terminal o/n Parking:

Pro's - Free - Very convenient for the ferry - showers in the terminal if req'd.

Con's - Trucks disembarking from ferries pass the overnight park, can be a bit noisy - no m/h servicing facilities nearby.

Always felt safe at all three locations.

----------------------------------

6 Months away, you lucky buggers, have a great time :wink:

pete


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

wobby said:


> Thanks Doug, have a good trip.
> Wobby


You too Wobby

Doug


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We like the Calais aire and have had several good nights there. It can be exciting if windy however.

We were warned not to park under the wall at the back of the aire as children from the campsite above had been known to throw stones on the vans below.
We tend to park on the front row.

We have also stayed at Camping Municipal Fort du Lapin at Bleriot Plage, just a few minutes from the Calais Auchan - which you can see from the site. It's a friendly site, clean but dated loos and showers and a good security barrier. It's got access via a locked gate to the dunes, behind which it shelters, and is a good place to overnight if you want peace and quiet.

More details if you want.

G


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone with so many options we are spoiled for choice, However I think we will use one of the Aires possible the one that overlooks the harbour although the yacht club sounds good if I don't get moved on! As we will be quite late arriving I don't suppose the camp site will be to pleased to see me but thanks all the same.

This is just the first of many Aries' I have to check out for our trip. I found this very good web-site covers all the Aires and you can even get a satellite picture of the aire. www.airecampingcar.com

Thanks again to everyone, 6 months will fly, but then we are only back a few weeks for a 65th and then off again to the sun for Christmas :lol: :wink:

Wobby


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

It's a hard life wobby and Mrs wobby - but someone's got to do it :lol: :lol: 

Safe and happy travelling

Sue


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi, 

We were in Calais a couple of weeks ago (14th-17th March) and you cannot stay at the yacht basin now. There is a "no motorhomes" sign at the entrance. We quite liked it there as it was really close to the town. 

As Grizzly has mentioned, best to park in the front row if using the Aire at the beach. It was quiet when we were there but we have witnessed bottles being thrown over the fence during the summer. 

Ann


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

Bite the bullet and travel down to just below Boulogne 1 hour+.
Caravaning Du Hardelot
21 Rue Nouvelle
62380 CONDETTE
Tel:0321875959
e-mail: [email protected]

This is a welcoming privately owned site,and just far enough to get you into driving on the "wrong" side! A Supermarket is just up the road.
We like to get out of Calais ASAP.
Hovis


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Camping near Calair*

We stayed going and returning at Manoir de Senlecques, 45 rue de la fontaine, F-62126 Pernes les Boulogne. On A16 south Exit 33 follow D233(through Pittefaux) follow signs for Pernes-les-Boulogne go through village and then look out for site on left(about 1 km) For anyone interested the owner 'Gabby' is retiring on 15 October 2008 after 42 years ! He was closing end of March but has extended this. His phone is 33 321 833596. Web site http://perso.wanadoo.fr/..manoirdesenlecques/ This site may well be for sale as going concern and certainly does a brisk trade. Anyone who has been there will know that the buildings are in a poor state of repair, but it is a lovely setting very quiet. We will certainly miss this convenience site which was recommended to us by a MHF member on the forum. By the way it is 13 miles to the tunnel terminal.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Ann, I'll bare that in mind. Hovis; I might have done but would they let you in at nearly midnight.

Wobby


----------

